# A few recent small projects



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

New guy here and I wanted to jump in with a few small things that I have done recently. Nothing too special. I enjoy the small projects like keepsake boxes, toys, doo-dads. 
I have a background in furniture building but I get more satisfaction out of the little things. 
Here are a few.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. I really like the intarsia leaves.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice...the leaves are awesome! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is one more shot of a leaf that I like. Same box as above just a different angle. 
Also a tractor and trailer that I am currently working on.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like the boxes with the leaves; very nice work.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You maybe new to this site, but not to WOODWORKING!! Nice builds!!


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

Fantastic! Show us more, please.


----------



## kicker0927 (Dec 8, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is a good start on the lowboy trailer. This was a bugger to shape. It is too wide (4 5/8") for my tiny band saw so I shaped it with my router and belt sander.


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

Those leaves are gorgeous - how did you do that?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I like the toys, not to say your boxes are bad because they are not. I have a question. Do you make the toys from plans? I am interested on how you get the demensions.

Don


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice work!

Although the one box with the leaf hanging over (which is way cool btw) looks like it would be all too tempting for people to use that to lift the top.


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

jspadaro said:


> Those leaves are gorgeous - how did you do that?


Not my idea. I found this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9uGhwR0o70


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

The toy trucks come from a book. Tremendous Toy Trucks, by Les Neufeld. There are patterns to photo copy.


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

Chamfer said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> Although the one box with the leaf hanging over (which is way cool btw) looks like it would be all too tempting for people to use that to lift the top.


The majority of the leaf is flat. I roughed up the back of the leaf with 80 grit as I did to a spot on the cover. The amount of super glue holding that leaf on you would need this to pull it off.


----------



## jspadaro (Mar 20, 2015)

TonyVT said:


> Not my idea. I found this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9uGhwR0o70


Wow, that is really cool. I'll have to keep that in mind for a future project. It looks great.


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is the finished truck and lowboy trailer and a walnut/cherry cutting board made from scrap. The truck and the cutting board went to the feed store this morning for sale. The boards usually go pretty fast.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Tony, great projects. I would love to see how you do your tire cuts??


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome work. I love all of these.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Great works. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice toys.


----------



## Burgmiester (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice! Realistic leaves.


----------

